# This wretched Referendum



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wonder what this forum will be like after the referendum, Will members still call each other daft and horrible names, claim that others are racist, cast a slur on posts made.Will they be able to get back to the mundane routine.The replies to some questions posted have been slow at times. It has cast a shadow over some of us as to whether to remain members, me included, especially now after this latest debacle over passwords and amateur way of dealing with the problem, yes I know it was not just our forum.
My renewal is in Jan 2017 will I renew, unless there is a good reason to, then no I shall not.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> I wonder what this forum will be like after the referendum, Will members still call each other daft and horrible names, claim that others are racist, cast a slur on posts made.Will they be able to get back to the mundane routine.The replies to some questions posted have been slow at times. It has cast a shadow over some of us as to whether to remain members, me included, especially now after this latest debacle over passwords and amateur way of dealing with the problem, yes I know it was not just our forum.
> My renewal is in Jan 2017 will I renew, unless there is a good reason to, then no I shall not.
> 
> cabby


Well hopefully while the needless and childish comments may decline, I suspect that whatever the result there will be a lot of speculation about what the result will mean for Exchange Rates and Stock markets.

Of course a Brexit vote might eventually have some implications for those who spend a lot of time travelling, but even that would not happen overnight and there would be time to prepare oneself.

This is not a prediction, nor a wish, but I suspect the Spectator might be right again in the long-term - they have a good track History on European matters. And I do not buy the theory that Boris is influencing their Editorials.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> I wonder what this forum will be like after the referendum, Will members still call each other daft and horrible names, claim that others are racist, cast a slur on posts made.............
> cabby


Do you think that started when the referendum was announced Cabby?

I don't, and really I think that most of the time the interaction between members is tolerably civil. It gets a bit heated at times but it calms down again.

If memory serves you've posted a few controversial topics which have led to spirited exchanges.

I put your current concerns down to the fact that the last couple of days have been troublesome generally and I'm sure you'll resume normal service very soon.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Your faith in me is overwhelming, I am humbled, but Il can never be referred to as normal. > Are you sure that I could possibly start a topic that arouses a passionate response. Could you tell the missus that please.:wink2::wink2:

You could be right that this hiccup by VS has been a right pain in the arse.00

cabby


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Do you think that started when the referendum was announced Cabby?
> 
> I don't, and really I think that most of the time the interaction between members is tolerably civil. It gets a bit heated at times but it calms down again.
> 
> ...


I agree that generally speaking members behave very well towards each other. In fact I would say that since that very unpleasant period around March-May 2015 the atmosphere has been the best that I have known it since joining in 2007. I can't comment on the numerous threads about the referendum because I have deliberately avoided them.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The Brexit debate will run and run. If we vote Out then there will be a lots of further speculation about what the effects will be. I have no doubt that when stock markets and sterling fall on Friday then Barry will be on saying "told you so". I'll point out that it will be temporary before we start to reap the benefits. If we vote to stay in then every time there is another example of the EU interfering in our sovereignty, screwing Greece further into the ground etc then I and others will be on to point it out.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm seriously confused as I like Nige very much but I want to stay in for my own personal reasons.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for that Ray, must be the first simple straight forward and honest answer we have had so far, but I will not be going back through the previous to check.:grin2:

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ray and I are in similar situations, sadly I doubt that tempers will smooth after Thursday on here or in the UK populace or the various parties - particularly Cameron and his Cabinet which I doubt could continue unchanged.......

DC would find it hard to stay as PM if the choice is for out, and Gove and his "friends" would no longer be able to work with him, so a "vote of confidence" is likely to follow soon after, perhaps orchestrated by Boris........

The whole thing is a mistake and sadly the UK political scene is FUBAR-ed ad likely to continue in that manner for the foreseeable future.

One of the more likely outcomes is another General Election, and with Jeremey Gormless running the Labour Party, it is impossible to predict what the outcome could be......

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I always felt that Cameron initiated this referendum to pull the rug from under Nige who was getting lots of positive media coverage about his out ideas.
I guess DC need not have worried when the UKIP only got one MP and possibly at that time DC wished he could have put the Genie back in the bottle.

Ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Penquin said:


> Ray and I are in similar situations, sadly I doubt that tempers will smooth after Thursday on here or in the UK populace or the various parties - particularly Cameron and his Cabinet which I doubt could continue unchanged.......
> 
> DC would find it hard to stay as PM if the choice is for out, and Gove and his "friends" would no longer be able to work with him, so a "vote of confidence" is likely to follow soon after, perhaps orchestrated by Boris........
> 
> ...


I don't personally think there would be a need for a general election because 
we are a democracy.so MP`s as well as ourselves have the right to voice there opinion.
After the referendum the government should be back steering the country
in which ever direction the people have chosen!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Perhaps it would have been better if Cameron had sat on the fence during the build-up to the referendum instead of campaigning to stay in. He could then have worked on strategies for whatever the result would be. He asked the Brexit camp what their plans would be but gave no indication of his if the vote is to leave.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

CaMoron and Gideon have lost so much 'face' their fate has been sealed, the lies and double speak has been unforgiveable, whatever they propose in the commons will be voted down. A new face will be needed.


tony


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

Because of the Fixed Term Parliament Act, there won't be/can't be a new General Election unless that act is repealed.

I don't find this forum any more offensive than other areas of the Internet these days however there is an increasing lack of tolerance and respect for the opinions of others in the political arena these days. We seem to have lost the ability to debate with open minds. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Sevenup said:


> Because of the Fixed Term Parliament Act, there won't be/can't be a new General Election unless that act is repealed.


Section 2 of the Act also provides for two ways in which a general election can be held before the end of this five-year period:

If the House of Commons resolves "That this House has no confidence in Her Majesty's Government", an early general election is held, unless the House of Commons subsequently resolves "That this House has confidence in Her Majesty's Government". This second resolution must be made within fourteen days of the first.

If the House of Commons, with the support of two-thirds of its total membership (including vacant seats), resolves "That there shall be an early parliamentary general election".


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have little doubt that DC thought the result at the last election would be to continue the coalition. If that had happened "Calamity Clegg" would have insisted there was no reason for a referendum, DC would capitulate, and thereby be able to refuse to hold the referendum he had promised because of coalition pressure.

The election result surprised everyone and DC found himself painted very firmly into the corner. Its just a shame he didnt stand by his pledge to campaign for out if he didnt get the concessions he wanted from the EU.

I have, like Cabby, been a little surprised by the "less than kind" comments made by some (but by no means all) in respect of others views.

I have posted a number of times but have tried, at all times, to put my point of view across as reasonably and non-confrontationaly as possible and not reverted to any form of insult.

"I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend your right to say it as much as I can"

I suspect that just about everyone on here has already formed their opinion as to how they will vote. I certainly have, I THINK I have made the right decision, but sadly there has been a desperate lack of facts but an awful lot of "views and opinions" the REAL problem is that nobody KNOWS what the effect of either result will be.

Regardless of which way the vote goes a _very large minority_ of the population will be unhappy with the result.

Roll on Friday when at least we all know, one way or the other, what the situation is.

In the meantime, lets ALL agree to not be "Mr Nasty" to anyone holding an opposing view shall we?

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I wonder what this forum will be like after the referendum, Will members still call each other daft and horrible names, claim that others are racist, cast a slur on posts made.Will they be able to get back to the mundane routine.The replies to some questions posted have been slow at times. It has cast a shadow over some of us as to whether to remain members, me included, especially now after this latest debacle over passwords and amateur way of dealing with the problem, yes I know it was not just our forum.
> My renewal is in Jan 2017 will I renew, unless there is a good reason to, then no I shall not.
> 
> cabby


I think the debates on here have been excellent and extremely enjoyable. Heated at times, amusing at others and very informative. I for one have thoroughly enjoyed them and will continue to do so.

I liken it a bit to a heated debate down the pub. Mainly good banter but of course the subject raises emotions and there is always a bit of mud slinging. Whats wrong with that?  If you cant stand the heat stay out of the kitchen.

There isnt a single member on here I wouldnt talk to or have a pint with down the pub. I may not agree with them and I may take the pish out of them but it goes both ways. If anything I think its been good for the forum. I look forward every day to see the raft of bollox posted by the Outers.  (Maybe they feel the same about the inners I dunno  )

Long may it continue I say.

Its not for some and they can stay out of it if they like but I am sure those that do battle every day are enjoying it as much as me.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> There isnt a single member on here I wouldnt talk to or have a pint with down the pub.
> 
> Long may it continue I say.


What does that say about your alcohol addiction then? :grin2::wink2:

3,400 members (or so VS has said), that might take you an evening or three....:surprise:

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> In the meantime, lets ALL agree to not be "Mr Nasty" to anyone holding an opposing view shall we?


NO...F**k off....

Only joking Andy >

Graham:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I always felt that Cameron initiated this referendum to pull the rug from under Nige who was getting lots of positive media coverage about his out ideas.
> I guess DC need not have worried when the UKIP only got one MP and possibly at that time DC wished he could have put the Genie back in the bottle.
> 
> Ray.


100% nail hit on the head there Ray.

Spot on IMHO

Graham :smile2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> I look forward every day to see the raft of bollox posted by the Outers.  (Maybe they feel the same about the inners I dunno  )


I can confirm Barry that the Inners post a raft of bollox every day!!:grin2::wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And your point is Peter...???

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> And your point is Peter...???


Barry asked whether the Outers feel the same way about what is posted by the Inners as the Inners do about what is posted by the Outers - so I answered him.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That sounds like a well balanced answer to me.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I do hope it isnt the end of it on the 23rd. What are we all going to do?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Having listened to both sides of the political parties

I think they should be ashamed of themselves, total confusion

No manifestos for contingency plans in the event of leave or stay

Mostly emotional outbursts

Now whether we leave or stay 

Who is going to govern this country?

I dont feel confident 

Can you imagine Boris leading Britain and Trump leading America??

I want to see our infrastructure strengthened to enable us to welcome and accommodate immigrants in housing education and NHS, without putting undue pressure on communities

I definitely want us to undertake more responsibility towards genuine refugees

And so far in or out I can't see how we can achieve that

So I still don't know

Aldra


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Most of the posts on this site, whether bout the referendum or other matters, have been quite civilised.

However, the referendum itself has created a climate of division, suspicion, and even hatred in the general population. Some of the campaigning, particularly by nasty Nige, seem to have gone out of their way to foster these things.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*1*



aldra said:


> Having listened to both sides of the political parties
> 
> I think they should be ashamed of themselves, total confusion
> 
> ...


You have to remember Sandra that the referendum is essentially a fight between different wings of the Tory party. Each side is goiing through an elaborate mating dance. Boris is wooing the grass roots to become leader and DC wooing the modernisers. As to public services? Neither they or the ones they wooing care a flying fig for them I'm afraid.:laugh:

Dick


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Welsh males over 65 seem pretty keen on leaving according to the latest YouGov polling!


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Easyriders said:


> Most of the posts on this site, whether bout the referendum or other matters, have been quite civilised.
> 
> However, the referendum itself has created a climate of division, suspicion, and even hatred in the general population. Some of the campaigning, particularly by nasty Nige, seem to have gone out of their way to foster these things.


So some of the fairy tale things DC and GO have come out with are ok then


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

to say nothing of Boris, Farage _et al_......

If you don't like Fairy Stories the result will be Grimm......

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*E*



peribro said:


> Welsh males over 65 seem pretty keen on leaving according to the latest YouGov polling!


Most old farts are keen on brexit right across the country Peter :laugh:

Dick


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Most old farts are keen on brexit right across the country Peter :laugh:
> 
> Dick


That's a definite then I am officially an "old fart":wink2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

peribro said:


> Welsh males over 65 seem pretty keen on leaving according to the latest YouGov polling!


Blimey Peter I knew that there was a difference between socio economic groups but I hadn't really realised how big a difference.

Dick


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Blimey Peter I knew that there was a difference between socio economic groups but I hadn't really realised how big a difference.


I'm not wanting to restart the xenophobe argument but the C2's, D's & E's who support Brexit do so (in my view) because they genuinely feel that their way of life has been or might be threatened by immigration. There's no doubt there has been scaremongering by some politicians and some elements of the media but a very large number of some social classes believe that Brexit is best for them. They don't buy in to the "bankers destroyed our economy" argument or any of that stuff. And whilst the A's &B's who support Brexit will, if we stay, get over it and rationalise the situation, I fear that resentment and social discohesion may grow in some parts of the country and amongst some social groups. I think it may be very sad.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In other words this will NOT be the end of it - whichever way it goes....... :crying:

and that is one of the biggest worries - a can of worms has been opened and there will be repeated challenges for a repeat event....... in exactly the same way as the Scottish Independence Referendum will not go away and may well reappear sooner than "one in a generation" that was being spoken of only a few months ago...... :frown2:

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Penquin said:


> In other words this will NOT be the end of it - whichever way it goes....... :crying:
> 
> and that is one of the biggest worries - a can of worms has been opened and there will be repeated challenges for a repeat event....... in exactly the same way as the Scottish Independence Referendum will not go away and may well reappear sooner than "one in a generation" that was being spoken of only a few months ago...... :frown2:


Yes and meanwhile (if we stay) we will be trying to work with the other EU member states whilst at the same time prattling on about our concessions and special treatment etc. I actually feel embarrassed about that. If we stay in I would rather it be on equal terms with everyone else. Trouble is Cameron doesn't wholeheartedly support the EU whilst Corbyn certainly has doubts.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and they need to raise these doubts and hopefully the rest of the EU leaders may have seen the debates and perhaps, just perhaps, they may recognise that there are problems, big problems with the EU - something I have said throughout - it needs to change and it needs to change now (within 5 years), if not then another referendum would result in leaving and probably on an overwhelming result - I know that if nothing changes as a result of this horrible shambles then my opinion WILL change.

I suspect that within that sort of time scale, other countries will echo many of the same points - there have been some rumblings already and if Greece is expelled or not helped then the strength of opposition will be greatly enhanced.

But the EU can only be changed if DC grows a pair and actually starts to push for it...... if he doesn't then things will slide and there WILL be a major call for another referendum which will be very hard to resist.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Penquin said:


> and they need to raise these doubts and hopefully the rest of the EU leaders may have seen the debates and perhaps, just perhaps, they may recognise that there are problems, big problems with the EU - something I have said throughout - it needs to change and it needs to change now (within 5 years), if not then another referendum would result in leaving and probably on an overwhelming result - I know that if nothing changes as a result of this horrible shambles then my opinion WILL change.
> 
> I suspect that within that sort of time scale, other countries will echo many of the same points - there have been some rumblings already and if Greece is expelled or not helped then the strength of opposition will be greatly enhanced.
> 
> ...


How can it change, Ca moron can grow 10 pairs and won't alter one iota of the undemocratic club of unelectected. unsackackable morons in charge. There are 10000 servants in Europe earning more than our own prime minister with huge expense accounts :surprise:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> There are 10000 servants in Europe earning more than our own prime minister with huge expense accounts :surprise:


Is that all?

According to the BBC there are 9,000 in the public sector in the UK alone who earn more than the UK PM....

and there are 41 in the BBC itself

46 working on the HS2 project

8 civil servants earn TWICE what the PM earns

and the 2 referees at the Eurosport event in France BOTH earn more than the PM.....

such figures are far from surprising, perhaps we should be more surprised that it is ONLY 10000 in the EU........ ask Neil Kinnock how much he earned from the EU and how much his wife earned too......

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Is that all?
> 
> According to the BBC there are 9,000 in the public sector in the UK alone who earn more than the UK PM....
> 
> ...


That's supposed to be ok then???????????????


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably just an attempt to put your sensationalist remarks into context.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I always felt that Cameron initiated this referendum to pull the rug from under Nige who was getting lots of positive media coverage about his out ideas.
> I guess DC need not have worried when the UKIP only got one MP and possibly at that time DC wished he could have put the Genie back in the bottle.
> 
> Ray.


I thought it was that UKIP was pulling the Tories apart at the time Dave needed it united behind his leadership contest. He put being leader of the Tories before common sense.

There was never any way, with the Daily Mail swaying so much public opinion, that this was ever going to be a fact based referendum. It is not democracy.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Penquin said:


> and they need to raise these doubts and hopefully the rest of the EU leaders may have seen the debates and perhaps, just perhaps, they may recognise that there are problems, big problems with the EU - something I have said throughout - it needs to change and it needs to change now (within 5 years), if not then another referendum would result in leaving and probably on an overwhelming result - I know that if nothing changes as a result of this horrible shambles then my opinion WILL change.
> 
> I suspect that within that sort of time scale, other countries will echo many of the same points - there have been some rumblings already and if Greece is expelled or not helped then the strength of opposition will be greatly enhanced.
> 
> ...


Or we could just throw the baby out with the bath water!


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

peribro said:


> Yes and meanwhile (if we stay) we will be trying to work with the other EU member states whilst at the same time prattling on about our concessions and special treatment etc. I actually feel embarrassed about that. If we stay in I would rather it be on equal terms with everyone else. Trouble is Cameron doesn't wholeheartedly support the EU whilst Corbyn certainly has doubts.


There are other countries who have similar concerns about the scope/size/purpose of the EU as the UK, they just don't hold the political or financial power of the UK. The UK should work with these other countries to force the required change, instead of working alone (AKA whinging).


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Leffe NL said:


> ........... It is not democracy.


And therein lies the single biggest reason to leave the EU.
You were talking about the EU weren't you?


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

mgdavid said:


> And therein lies the single biggest reason to leave the EU.
> You were talking about the EU weren't you?


No. I was observing that in order for a democratic vote to be democratic, the information by which people decide, should be fair and balanced.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it's been far from fair and balanced 

On either side

So I guess we will just need to live with the results

Nothing new there then

Aldra


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

very interesting - Leave has its nose in front at the moment. Wonder what the morning will bring?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Our new passports arrived today, its looking like they are obsolescent already.

Kev


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> Our new passports arrived today, its looking like they are obsolescent already.
> 
> Kev


Come on Kev, I and others of my generation were travelling where we wanted in Europe on our passports long before the EU was thought of.

Do you think the countries in the EU that receive our tourist money are going to let the EU bureaucrats block our travel?:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Come on Kev, I and others of my generation were travelling where we wanted in Europe on our passports long before the EU was thought of.
> 
> Do you think the countries in the EU that receive our tourist money are going to let the EU bureaucrats block our travel?:surprise:
> 
> Geoff


Totally agree, travel will continue and I VERY much doubt that Visas will be required as the bureaucracy would be immense (but of course would bring in money for other countries from the UK :frown2

UK tourist money is vital for many countries, similarly EU visitors as tourists is vital for many UK companies engaged in the tourism industry.

Such things were predictable and all we can do is wait and see how it all pans out.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well now I expect the number of EU visitors to the UK might fall, though given that the £ will probably continue it's plunge perhaps the UK will be so cheap that they'll keep coming just to have a look at the hostile natives. If that happens then the North East could do very well from tourism, though apart from Bottom Magnet I'm not sure there is anything worth seeing.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Well now I expect the number of EU visitors to the UK might fall, though given that the £ will probably continue it's plunge perhaps the UK will be so cheap that they'll keep coming just to have a look at the hostile natives. If that happens then the North East could do very well from tourism, though apart from Bottom Magnet *I'm not sure there is anything worth seeing*.


Alan

I hope it was a flippant remark, although maybe you have not seen Holy Island, Lindisfarne, Bamburgh Castle, the Farne Islands, Hadrian's Wall, Teesdale, High Force, Durham City and Catherdral, and tasted crab sandwiches at Craster. And that is just for starters.

In my opinion it beats the Lakes, because of so much variety and history - Rev Bede, one of the first seats of Christianity in Britain.

Now you are going to tell me you have done all that - well I hope so.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am very familiar with the North East Geoff, having a brother who lives practically next door to Baz, I've certainly mentioned that before, both on here and on another site I used to visit. I was just taking the mickey. I had expected that my reference to Bottom Magnet, which is a fictional village (even though the name does have a passing resemblance to a real one) might have indicated that my remarks were light hearted in nature and intent. 

In future when making a joke, in order to avoid a recurrence of this unfortunate misunderstanding, I shall append the word joke in brackets to the end of the sentence containing said joke. (Joke). Finally let me apologise to all the early christians I may inadvertently have offended (Serious).

BTW I really must recommend that you try a different starter. Having crab sandwiches for statrers will ruin your appetite, not to mention the poor bleedin' crab (Serious Joke).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I am very familiar with the North East Geoff, having a brother who lives practically next door to Baz, I've certainly mentioned that before, both on here and on another site I used to visit. I was just taking the mickey. I had expected that my reference to Bottom Magnet, which is a fictional village (even though the name does have a passing resemblance to a real one) might have indicated that my remarks were light hearted in nature and intent.
> 
> In future when making a joke, in order to avoid a recurrence of this unfortunate misunderstanding, I shall append the word joke in brackets to the end of the sentence containing said joke. (Joke). Finally let me apologise to all the early christians I may inadvertently have offended (Serious).
> 
> BTW I really must recommend that you try a different starter. Having crab sandwiches for statrers will ruin your appetite, not to mention the poor bleedin' crab (Serious Joke).


Well the one good thing about living on Bottom Magnet is that nothing has changed here since it made the Doomsday book in 1086 and will no doubt remain the same. I suspect the broadband was no worse back then as well.

The only change I envisage is the imminent demise of the chairman of the parish email news letter who thought it was a good idea to use said media as a tool for expressing his Brexit views. I fear its time for Gorilla warfare now and he just made the list.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

barryd said:


> I fear its time for Gorilla warfare now and he just made the list.


What have you got against gorillas? :grin2:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Come on Kev, I and others of my generation were travelling where we wanted in Europe on our passports long before the EU was thought of.
> 
> Do you think the countries in the EU that receive our tourist money are going to let the EU bureaucrats block our travel?:surprise:
> 
> Geoff


You misunderstand me. I meant that the "European Union" text at the top is obsolescent.

Kev


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan

I had a hunch at the back of my mind that in the past you had referred to the North- East, that is why I included 'flippant'.

So how close to Barry is your Brother? I know the area from my days at Durham University and my Aunt and Uncle had a cottage in Whorlton just over the bridge from Barry and I used to spend W/Es there - we were up there on Whorlton Green 2-3 years ago and the whole Northumberland coast - Great!

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well he's embarked on a course of moving away obviously. And he says he'd never have lived there had he known that Baz was next door. Understandable I think you'd agree. Though as it happens he's almost far enough away for complete deniability and in any case Bazzer has no idea at all where Bladdersby Grath is so he's fairly safe unless Baz can figure it out in which case they could end up playing guitars together and even better Baz could find out what a Strat looks like, the pillock. Though I think you'll agree that Baz would look good with a banjo on his knee?

He thinks I didn't see his post where he demonstrated that he can't tell a guitar from a Ford Fiesta. Tuggers had to correct him FFS.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Well he's embarked on a course of moving away obviously. And he says he'd never have lived there had he known that Baz was next door. Understandable I think you'd agree. Though as it happens he's almost far enough away for complete deniability and in any case Bazzer has no idea at all where Bladdersby Grath is so he's fairly safe unless Baz can figure it out in which case they could end up playing guitars together and even better Baz could find out what a Strat looks like, the pillock. Though I think you'll agree that Baz would look good with a banjo on his knee?
> 
> He thinks I didn't see his post where he demonstrated that he can't tell a guitar from a Ford Fiesta. Tuggers had to correct him FFS.


Yeah well I could be forgiven for not noticing as it was Taylor Swift playing it so I didnt pay that much attention to the guitar. Knob!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I just thought that I would share the bottom of an e-mail that I received this afternoon, check the picture below;








[/URL][/IMG]

this is the first time that I have received an e-mail direct from him (well one of his staff), and undoubtedly the last.....

I will add it to the correspondence that I have received from him..... (that makes two now).......

Dave

but I stand by my comments about foolish he has been in setting this whole thing up and the way that he has run it..... I am not sure who his advisors were, but they should be given their P45's immediately.....


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I just thought that I would share the bottom of an e-mail that I received this afternoon, check the picture below;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No picture below, Dave, just the IMG script which means a picture is there but not visible, (to me anyway).
I also got the e-mail from DC but no picture or IMG in my copy. I did notice though that the last sentence of the first paragraph was repeated word for word. Rushed through of course, but surprising nevertheless.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Add him to your junk list or better still forward all your Nigerian Spam to him.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that's the text of his resignation speech.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What a fiasco. Just goes to show what happens when the lunatics try to run the asylum. 
Yer average Brit can't be expected to know what he voted for. All the out Brits I have spoken to keep saying "It will all work out".
Mr. Pickwick springs to mind.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Interesting, just what is the average Brit then.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it appears it's not me 

And once again I object to the idea that the average Brit didn't know what he voted for Ray

Again I won't say what I voted

But whichever way I voted I'm not willing to to attack the other side

It was a democratic vote and the leave won

So let's just get on with rebuilding our Britain

We may just make it better, who knows 

What I do know is for whatever reason the people voted out

A given fact amongst Al the spin and lies
On both sides 

Sandra


----------

